# Hypothyroid and High Prolactin level?? Chronic Depression/Fatigue



## newHypo (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone here have Hypothyroid with HyperProlactinemia (high Prolactin level)? It is often caused by a benign Pituitary tumor (which I do not have) or Dopamine-supressing medications (which i do not take), or Stress. I cannot belive that my level is solely caused by Stress (i am not particularly stressed at this time).

I was just diagnosed as *Hypothyroid, but also have very high Prolactin level* (triple the top of reference range), which I believe in combination, is the cause of my *long-term clinical Depression and chronic fatigue*. I am 40-year old, healthy/normal weight, female (never pregnant) otherwise, and not on any medications this past year.

Chronic depression with minimal help from SSRIs has led me to thinking it is all due to low Thyroid, however, since high Prolactin increases depression and fatigue, I want to get treated for this also. Could anyone enlighten me here?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How do you know you are hypothyroid? What tests have you had recently and if so, please post the results and the ranges.

I do know that hyperthyroid causes high prolactin levels so,...................................

We need to see test results and ranges.

Welcome to the board!


----------

